# Prova de ciclismo encurtada devido... à neve!



## tozequio (7 Ago 2006 às 01:51)

"The first mountain stage of the Deutschland Tour didn't go quite as planned. Weather reports coming from the Kühtal Pass informed race organisers of *snow and rain, with temperatures a chilly one degree Celsius at the top*."

Fonte: http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/aug06/germany06/?id=results/germany065

De referir que a montanha em causa situa-se a 2020 metros de altitude, nos Alpes austríacos

Também gostava que na minha terra nevasse no Verão


----------



## Minho (7 Ago 2006 às 22:51)

Este tempo não anda mesmo nada bem. Ainda há 15 dias uma vaga de calor e agora isto!


----------



## Fil (7 Ago 2006 às 23:48)

É surpreendente mas ao mesmo tempo deve ser mais ou menos comum nevar em Agosto naquelas altitudes.


----------



## Minho (8 Ago 2006 às 00:32)

Só é estranho os mapas de 850hPA não reflectirem neve a essas cotas


----------

